# another El Gringo motor



## el gringo (May 8, 2017)

might have to turn up the sound...

https://youtu.be/ZZpi-Amu8cU


----------



## el gringo (Sep 15, 2017)

just finished another one

https://youtu.be/dd-Ytq-OJ5k

...El Gringo


----------



## ShopShoe (Sep 16, 2017)

That turned out nice. Pleasing to look at and pleasing to watch run.

When I went to YouTube, the sidebar showed many others by you. How many engines have you built?

Thank You,

--ShopShoe


----------



## el gringo (Sep 17, 2017)

More than a dozen gas engines and a couple of steamers


----------

